# Status Post PE Tubes



## KHonadel (Sep 21, 2011)

I might be making this harder than it really is, but I'm torn between using an aftercare code vs follow-up code for a patient who just had PE Tubes placed.  Would you use the follow-up code with a history code or just an aftercare code?  From what I read in the ICD-9 guidelines, a f/u code is used following completed treatment...is the ear problems considered complete once the tubes are in place? Or is it considered "aftercare" (current treatment for a healing condition or it's sequelae?) New to this clinic so any input would be appreciated.  Thank you!


----------

